# Adobe Acrobat 5.0 PDFWriter printing error.



## xxchrisxx111 (Apr 16, 2009)

Im using Adobe Acrobat 5.0 on 6 imaged Lenovo T500 labtops. (with windows xp SP2 OS) everytime I print to the PDF Writer, I get a message that "This document failed to print." When I open the printer, the status reads "Error-printing." However, the pdf file is created. I downloaded the 5.0.5 update and the 5.0.10. but no help. I called up adobe and the arab didnt help me. I read many stories of the same problem, but no solutions. Any ideas thanks..
-Remember none of the labtop's pdf writer work.
-the pdf writer works on my other computers, so dont say the problems the disk.
-these computers were imaged to windows xp sp2

any ideas would help. ray:


----------



## xxchrisxx111 (Apr 16, 2009)

-I think it has to do with the non compatability with xp sp2, because the list supports xp, but not sp2 or 3.
"Intelﾮ Pentiumﾮ processor 
ﾕ Microsoft Windows 95 OSR 2.0, Windows 98, Windows Millennium, Windows NT 4.0* with Service Pack 5 or 6, Windows 2000, or Windows XP 
ﾕ 32 MB of RAM (64 MB recommended) 
ﾕ 120 MB of available hard-disk space 
ﾕ Additional 30 MB of hard-disk space for Asian fonts (optional) 
ﾕ CD-ROM drive "


----------

